# Have You Tried The Firm Wave?



## PiccolaMandorla (Jan 18, 2010)

Thoughts? I'm feeling a bit pudgy, hate jogging, and can't afford a gym membership...debating ordering it.


----------



## barbie.doll (Jan 21, 2010)

I haven't tried this new wave thing from the Firm, but I do use the Body Sculpting System 2 with the fanny lifter and sculpting stick. I must say, it is really great. I love the Firm. I'd probably try this as well but I just recently started using the BSS2 videos again. But I do see results already, which is awesome! I started about week ago. But if you do try the wave, please let us know! I'm curious about it too!

And to be honest, I find myself using these workout tapes more than going to the gym. They really kick your @ss, but you feel amazing when you're done.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually, a friend of mine bought it and was raving about it. I wasn't convinced until she told me you get 10 workouts with it AND it's apparently fun too (my friend is not a fitness guru at all), so I ordered it!


----------



## barbie.doll (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome! Let us know how you like it after you've tried it!


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Jan 25, 2010)

I got it on Friday while I was at work and started yesterday. I did 2 quick workouts...it's fun but holy crap, the choreography! I'm sure I'll get it soon but it was a good reminder as to why my mom never signed me up for dance class! 

Also, you need a good amount of room. I have a tiny living room and had to pause the DVD to move my furniture further out from my "workout area"


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Feb 7, 2010)

Update: I am getting used to the workout choreography and already seeing results! I am loving the workout now...before you know it, it's over and you are sore the next day!

I am excited to get back to my "fighting weight"!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 10, 2010)

How often are u using it?


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm trying to be reasonable..Monday-Sunday I'm using it 4 times a week. The longest workouts are still only 40 minutes long and then there are "express" workouts that are 20-30 minutes long, but boy do you move! Before you know it, it's over.


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't you love the firm? I'm really glad you like this. I think I'll be ordering this soon as well. I really want to give it a go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But unfortunately, my ankle has been sprained pretty good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't worked out in about 2 weeks now! :'(


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Feb 14, 2010)

Aww sorry to hear that! Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------

